# lets see your interior



## luke_270 (Jan 30, 2015)

[/IMG]


----------



## Ben108 (Jul 26, 2014)

Mines awful being a boring 90s astra so wont even bother lol


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

On my Audi S4 :thumb:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=363500


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Love the stripes in the carpet.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice S4!


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

My M6 Sport


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

My 2001 BMW E39 M5.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

2nd one is going so will update with the new picture later on


----------



## Shiggy999 (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## luke_270 (Jan 30, 2015)

AdamC said:


>


love the red leather! think that will have to be a option on next car!


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Astra GTC VXR,


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

First two are my current interior and seats, light grey seats are from my new car I pick up on Friday.


----------



## luke_270 (Jan 30, 2015)

matt-rudd said:


> Astra GTC VXR,


amazing cars!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Mine:



The Wife's



(Forgot to put the mats back in before the pic!)


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Mine, for now


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Mine, for now


selling up already?


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

My 7er, it be a pleasant place to spend a few miles.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

What's that in the armrest, a break glass device in case of emergency? :lol:


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

Still works though . And with a built in 286bhp charger, significantly longer battery life than the latest iPhones.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Steve8182 said:


> selling up already?


Rejecting it, too many faults, poor service from the dealer and worse care from AM despite a good start. Car has had so many faults and has done 2000 miles going back and forth to the dealer. I've had 6 courtesy cars and the car has had £6000 spent on it in warranty work! I've made an order for a different car, new this time but we shall see, might go back to bangernomics and cash out on the car for another rental house purchase.


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

Astra gtc vxr


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

My wife's current car interior :thumb:


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Something a bit more retro


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Range Rover interior

This vehicle belonged to a farmer previous to me buying it, the smell was terrible, the muck was unbelievable and it took me weeks of cleaning before my wife would go in it. I went through gallons of cleaner to bring it up to par and removed 5 bucketsful of earth from the underside.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

A bit late to this party but here is the inside of my S1 and its due a clean up.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Took this a few weeks after I got it.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Boring , bland , dull so far 

What you need is some colour


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Alfa male said:


> Boring , bland , dull so far
> 
> What you need is some colour


I just traded in a car with red leather.


----------



## sgllan89 (Apr 7, 2014)

My 2013 MCS


----------



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

My Abarth 595 Competizione:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

2014 Mini Cooper S


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

My BMW e89 35i Z4. My toy now as I have a new c class for a DD. spent today washing her down, cleaning the engine bay and all shuts and water drains ready to put her to bed for winter.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## luke_270 (Jan 30, 2015)

Maniac said:


> My BMW e89 35i Z4. My toy now as I have a new c class for a DD. spent today washing her down, cleaning the engine bay and all shuts and water drains ready to put her to bed for winter.


very nice! smart


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

My Abarth 595 Competizione


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Here's mine. Actually spent a few hours with the gliptone cleaner and conditioner yesterday to give that new fresh leather smell back.


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

While most of these modern interiors bore me to death you can beat a nice bit of leather. Here is mine, no electric crap just a bit retro and functional.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## B8sy86 (Jan 10, 2015)

Can anyone advise on best techniques and products for alcantara? Thanks


----------

